
97% Would Let The Police Search Their Phone - pm24601
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/30/opinion/police-phone-privacy.html
======
pm24601
Also related: [https://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-
canada/article...](https://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-
canada/article/3005460/i-stayed-my-house-months-chinese-american-doctor)

 __" A young couple was told to leave first, Bridges recalled. “They
begrudgingly got up and left,” he said. Then an older man, who refused.

“He says, ‘Nope. I’m not getting off the flight. I’m a doctor and have to see
patients tomorrow morning,’” Bridges said. The man became angry as the manager
persisted, Bridges said, eventually yelling. “He said, more or less, ‘I’m
being selected because I’m Chinese.’” __

------
Chazprime
No way. Never consent to a search of anything, always ask for a warrant. If
you give consent, the police have the right to look for _anything_.

------
sarcasmatwork
No

~~~
pm24601
Then you are better than 97% of US citizens who would... read the article

